# Largest German e-cigarette survey



## Alex (21/10/14)

*E-Cigarettes - Who uses them, how and why? (English)*

800 vapers in Germany, Austria and Switzerland were asked about their reasons for vaping and their e-cigarette behavior.

Read the full thing by clicking the link here

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (21/10/14)

Fantastic @Alex - thanks for sharing!

I think the questions were great and the answers interesting.
I liked the way they did that survey - quite a lot of detail in the answer choices.

Good to see all the good benefits of vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/10/14)

@Tom - did you take part in this survey?


----------



## annemarievdh (21/10/14)

That just shows you 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/10/14)

Great to see these types of surveys and answers coming out. Thanks for posting.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (21/10/14)

Silver said:


> @Tom - did you take part in this survey?


nope, first time i see that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JanPC (26/10/15)

The domain moved, you can find the Survey here now.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

